# A propos de macway



## jonson (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous je suis nouveau sur le forum. Et c'est mon premier post en plus.

Voilà je vais être bref. Je veux m'offrir un MBP (15" ou 17"). Et je voudrais le configurer comme suis: ssd  à la place du dd original, dd origanl à la place du lecteur optique, le lecteur en externe et rajout de ram. 

1éré question: cela vous semble-t-il réalisable et/ou (pas) trop demandé? 

2ème question: j'ai vu sur le site de macway(que je viens de découvrir) qu'ils se proposaient de faire ce genre d'instal à notre place, si quelqu'un à déjà tester chez eux, j'aimerais connaitre son(ses) avis sur la prestation macway.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Si un même sujet existe déjà j'en suis désolé.


----------



## itOtO (22 Avril 2012)

Salut,
Alors déjà, ta manip est tout à fait faisable.
Pour ce qui est de macway, l'installation de RAM ou d'un nouveau disque dur surement, mais tu es sur qu'il proposent l'installation du caddy à la place du superdrive?

Sinon, c'est vraiment pas une procédure difficile, il y a plein de tuto sur le net (ifixt, macbidouille...) donc si t'as pas deux mains gauches, tu gagneras à le faire toi même...


----------



## jonson (22 Avril 2012)

Oui ce n'est pas faux pour le gain en espèce. Mais mon appréhension se portait sur les petits connecteurs du super drive. Et l'installation du support pour le dd en lieu est place. Mais aussi et surtout sur la réinstallation de l'os sur le nouveau ssd. Là se porte ma crainte. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de tuto la dessus. 

T'aurais une ou deux infos la-dessus?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Avril 2012)

déjà si tu veux installer un ssd + optibay avec un dur 

tu te dois de mettre le ssd à la place du HDD d'origine


----------



## jonson (22 Avril 2012)

c'est exactement ça que je veux faire ssd à la palce du hdd et le hdd à la place du super drive. Mais est-ce-que parmi vous certain on déjà tester le service macway.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------

En effet le ssd pour l'os et les programmes et le hdd pour les données.


----------



## itOtO (22 Avril 2012)

J'ai eu affaire a macway 2-3fois, pas de soucis a rapporter.

C'est un site connu et reputé donc pas trop de risque...


----------



## jonson (22 Avril 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse. Pourrais-tu m'en dire plus sur tes expériences avec eux?

Si d'autres personnes veulent me laisser leurs avis, ça m&#8217;intéresse aussi. Je veux être sûr de moi avant de me lancer.

Sinon j'ai une question hors sujet: mon ami a un MBP 17" mi 2010, et elle a déjà acheter deux chargeurs pour son ordi. Parce qu'ils crament tous sans raisons. Avez-vous une idée?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Avril 2012)

pour Macway tu peux y aller les yeux fermés...


----------



## gmaa (22 Avril 2012)

+1
Pas de souci, livraison ok


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

je suis client chez eux depuis 20 ans, aucun souci avec cette entreprise sérieuse.


----------



## jonson (23 Avril 2012)

Que de louanges pour eux! Merci! Merci vraiment! 
J'espère que ce n'est pas parce que vous avez tous des actions chez eux! 

Non sans rire, merci pour vos réponses les gars. En ce qui concerne le montage de nouveaux composants à l'intérieur du MBP, à priori macway le propose en boutique. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé? Si oui j'aimerais bien avoir son avis.


----------



## jonson (24 Avril 2012)

A priori personne n'a jamais utiliser ce service offert par macway. Il faut dire que cela semble assez nouveau sur leur site.

Bon. J'attends encore un peu.


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Avril 2012)

ben je vois pas en quoi ce serait soucieux 

ils sont super cool 

mais par contre comme dit tu peux le faire toi même à moins cher et mieux


----------



## jonson (24 Avril 2012)

OK j'ai pigé. Ce sont donc des personnes fiables. Merci pour vos éclaircissement les copains.

Je m'en vais guetter les tutos pour faire moi même  ces différentes manips.

Encore merci à tous et à bientôt!


----------

